# Au royaume de Mickey...



## Cillian (27 Janvier 2007)

*...Il était une fois,
 dans une contrée pas si lointaine de la capitale,
 un petit royaume ou nous pourrions facilement passer une journée...*


... une petite journée hors saison, _presque_ hors vacances scolaires (dernier week-end zone B)
 pour tourner le dos au domaine virtuel et faire enfin face à notre imaginaire.   

... Heu! J'en fais p'être un peu trop là... 



Bon! Concrètement, une journée à Disneyland ça vous tente? 
​


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Janvier 2007)

Ah merde, quand t'as &#233;crit "petit royaume" je pensais que vous viendez en Gelbique  :rateau:


----------



## golf (29 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Ah merde, quand t'as &#233;crit "petit royaume" je pensais que vous viendez en Gelbique  :rateau:


On arrivera avec le printemps 

Au fait :



Modern__Thing a dit:


> je vais d&#233;j&#224; chez les Shuishes


La Suisse est en _f&#233;vrier_, &#224;, il s'agit de *mars*


----------



## jojoleretour (29 Janvier 2007)

Voici les tarifs....









:rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Janvier 2007)

golf a dit:


> La Suisse est en _février_, à, il s'agit de *mars*




Ui mais bon, je peux me permettre l'un mais pas les deux, puis bon, étant donné que j'commence un nouveau travail et que je suis susceptible de bosser le samedi etc... ben ça l'fait pas trop :sick: et moi je choisis d'aller voir les Suisseeeeuh :love: paske j'veux voir SuperMoquette


----------



## Cillian (30 Janvier 2007)

jojoleretour a dit:


> Voici les tarifs....
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Ca ne te concerne pas, Tu as moins de trois ans. Non ?    



Certaines personnes ont des passeports annuels permettant, pour l'entrée le même jour de 5 autres personnes,
une réduction de 10% minimum ou 20% maximum (suivant le type de passeport), et l'accès gratuit au parking des parcs.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Janvier 2007)

Ah que je sais pas si je pourrais venir, parce que HImac doit réunir les fonds car il a plus de 11 ans  . Ah que je sais pas pourquoi je parle comme ça :rateau:.

Mais voir Mickey ah que ça serait trop bien :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (31 Janvier 2007)

Cillian a dit:


> Ca ne te concerne pas, Tu as moins de trois ans. Non ?




       :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (1 Février 2007)

Je trouve l'idée bien sympa !

Je vais regarder cela de près !


----------



## Cillian (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, 

Je sais que ma présence se fait rare depuis le début Février (j'ai beaucoup de boulot), mais je n'oublie pas le rendez-vous du 10 Mars pour autant.

Sur France 24 ils nous prévoient quelques averses isolées ce jour là.

Pour tous ceux et celles qui seront là, je vous propose de nous retrouver à *la sortie de la gare TGV, coté extérieur, sous les arches* (face aux arrêts de bus)  *à 9 h30* au plus tard, pour que les premiers arrivés soient à l'abri d'une éventuelle averse.   



P.S. : si vous avez besoin d'infos plus complètes, envoyez moi un MP. Je tacherai d'y répondre avant samedi soir prochain.


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2007)

Tout est noté


----------



## Taho! (6 Mars 2007)

Amusez-vous bien, j'ai une bo&#238;te de vitesse &#224; changer...


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Mars 2007)

J'peux p&#244;, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; moultes choses de pr&#233;vu


----------



## WebOliver (8 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'peux pô, j'ai déjà moultes choses de prévu



Ben moi des moultes je crois que je vais en reprendre deux fois.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ben moi des moultes je crois que je vais en reprendre deux fois.


T'as la frite? :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (8 Mars 2007)

Finalement, il va faire beau, et je devrais pouvoir me libérer ce jour

Donc, je viens (peut etre même avec madame), et il est même possible que j'ai encore en reserve des bons de reduc de -20 % sur les restos du parc valables pour toute la table, mais c'est a confirmer pour ce point

Pas sur que je soie la des 9H30, mais je vous retrouverai sans mal


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Pas sur que je soie la des 9H30, mais je vous retrouverai sans mal


Comme d'hab, quoi :rateau: 
Il y a des tarifs grand ados


----------



## FANREM (8 Mars 2007)

Finalement, je vais essayer d'etre là à l'heure
Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas de billet, j'ai une remise sur le tarif d'entrée avec mon Pass anuuel, donc manifestez vous auparavant. Merci


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Amusez-vous bien, j'ai une boîte de vitesse à changer...



_amuse-toi bien moi, faut que j'aille racheter une roue avant de vélo il m'a pas piqué celle à l'arrière, elle est crevée _


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Finalement, je vais essayer d'etre là à l'heure
> Et pour ceux qui n'ont pas de billet, j'ai une remise sur le tarif d'entrée avec mon Pass anuuel, donc manifestez vous auparavant. Merci





J'essaierai d'arriver à 9h.


----------



## FANREM (9 Mars 2007)

Voila ou j'en suis :

Je serai la &#224; 9H30 quasi sur
Je peux acheter jusqu'a 5 billets avec une remise de -20&#37;
J'ai 10% de reduction dans tous les restos du parc, parce que je ne retrouve pas mon coupon -20%  

Au cas ou quelqu'un veut acheter un Pass annuel a cette occasion, si je le parrainne, je gagne 12 mois de Pass. Donc ne vous pressez pas si vous vous sentez concerne


----------



## françois25 (9 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je travaille à disney et en ce moment, on propose des billets à 29 adulte et 0 l'enfant, billets 2 parcs, valables du 3 au 30 mars. 
Disponible en comité d'entreprise.

Si ca peut alléger vos finances, je peux vous aidez à obtenir ces billets !

cordialement

François


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Mars 2007)

J'arriverai finalement peu avant 10h. :rateau:
Désolé pour le retard.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2007)

Désolé pour les péripéties et autres rebondissements...  :rose: 

   




 S'il y a un jour une prochaine AES EuroDisney, je suis partant. 


 Et encore merci pour tout à *FANREM*.  

 Excellente et mémorable journée en tous points!...


----------



## FANREM (11 Mars 2007)

Super journée aggrémentée d'un temps splendide pour la saison
Beaucoup de monde dans les 2 parcs, mais on a réussi a (presque) tout faire, et en plus on a bien mangé  
Esperons qu'il y aura une prochaine fois, je suis partant. :love: 
Pierre, specialement pour toi, il y aura une interro ecrite portant sur la localisation et l'orientation prealable.


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2007)

FANREM a dit:


> Super journée aggrémentée d'un temps splendide pour la saison
> Beaucoup de monde dans les 2 parcs, mais on a réussi a (presque) tout faire, et en plus on a bien mangé
> Esperons qu'il y aura une prochaine fois, je suis partant. :love:
> Pierre, specialement pour toi, il y aura une interro ecrite portant sur la localisation et l'orientation prealable.


 It's a Small World... 

 




 Ce devrait être à jamais ma devise, mais même EuroDisney n'est pas encore assez petit pour que je ne m'y perde pas... 

 Bon, ceci dit, OK pour la préparation, y-compris l'interro écrite.


----------



## Cillian (11 Mars 2007)

Ce fut une agréable journée, quasiment printanière, ou toutes les belles fleurs nous dévoilaient déjà leurs corolles et leurs parfums enivrants :love:



FANREM a dit:


> Super journée aggrémentée d'un temps splendide pour la saison
> Beaucoup de monde dans les 2 parcs, mais on a réussi a (presque) tout faire, et en plus on a bien mangé
> * Esperons qu'il y aura une prochaine fois, je suis partant. :love: *



C'est déjà envisagé, mais chuuuuute, c'est LE secret de Polichinelle, il ne faut pas le révéler, surtout sur un forum...


----------



## golf (11 Mars 2007)

M&#233; mo ra ble  

Le temps f&#251;t avec nous ainsi qu'un guide efficace et motiv&#233;  


Prochaine visite tout bien t&#244;t 



Bon, on lance une souscription pour une boussole un GPS ​


----------



## Taho! (13 Mars 2007)

Si c'est en septembre, j'en suis...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Mars 2007)

spice d'adulescent!!!


----------



## FANREM (14 Mars 2007)

Quelques photos ici
http://web.mac.com/fandw/iWeb/Site/Mac%20Generation.html


----------

